# Need help finding a adapter.



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

I need help finding a adapter for an American valve stem to a Korean one. I finally found a place to get Co2 from and their equipment can't fit the "1.125-12 UNF-2B" threads on my Co2 cylinder:sad:. The people I asked don't know what size threads they use as a standard over there. If anyone can help me that would be great.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try your yellow pages for a welding supply store. If they do not have what you need, then you might be out of luck. But if the CO2 cylinder was manufactured in the U.S. then you might be able to have your service station remove the korean valve and replace it with Made In USA valve.
Try to get the specifications on the cylinder. It should be in the specs if the internal cylinder thread is tapped using American Standards.
Of course weigh the differance in cost between a new valve or another CO2 cylinder.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

finding an adapter would be more expensive then just replacing the inlet. if it can be unscrewed then just buy a cga 320 nut and nipple and replace it.


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah after searching and asking on Korean brewer forums that a adapter for CGA 320 to the Asian standard doesn't exist. If I switch out my cga 320 valve for the JIS B 8246 I would still have to replace my regulator. 

I'm just SOL on this one and will just wait until I get back to the states. One would think that some company would have made after all these years.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't understand why you'd have to replace your regulator... are the JIS B 8246 inlets not 1/4" npt or something?
and excuse my last post, I didn't notice you were in korea :/
well the thing is it's not profitable to make such an adapter because their target group would be a VERY small number of people. thus, even if they did make one, it'd be very expensive because essentially it'd be a custom made part, not a mass manufactured one.


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

"American CGA 320 and Japanese JIS B 8246 CO2 threads are different and are not compatible with each other nor with BS or DIN CO2 threads." - Link below

From what I read and understand unless I misunderstood that they aren't compatible in any way or form.

http://www.uk.airliquide.com/file/otherelement/pj/20_2690fittingsforco21942.pdf


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I did a quick google search.... (http://www.gasflo.com/ad_series_jis.html) if you configure it with 1/4 npt connections then it'd be usuable.
the only other way i can think of is:
japanese inlet ---> necessary fittings/couplers or w/e --> compression fitting or hose barb or push in fitting --> pipe/hose -->compression fitting or hose barb or push in fitting with 1/4" mpt end which you screw into the inlet of your regulator


----------

